# 455 rancher or ms 290?



## jrendfrey (Mar 1, 2012)

well the title says it all i cut about 10 cords a year pretty good size trees 10-20" i am in the market for a new saw i have used the rancher quite a bit my father in law has two. which would you guys recommend the 455 rancher or the stihl ms 290? any input is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## mayhem (Mar 1, 2012)

If you have equal dealer support for both brands, I suggest try them both out at the shop and see which one you like the feel of better.

All other things being equal, toss a coin.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 1, 2012)

jrendfrey said:
			
		

> well the title says it all i cut about 10 cords a year pretty good size trees 10-20" i am in the market for a new saw i have used the rancher quite a bit my father in law has two. which would you guys recommend the 455 rancher or the stihl ms 290? any input is always greatly appreciated.



They are pretty much the same flavor from two different brands.  The differences are as follows: 

If you get the 290 you'll have to get it from a Stihl dealer who can help you figure out the thousands of stupid questions you'll inevitably have - what bar, what chain, what file, what bar oil, what fuel, what premix, etc.

If you buy a 455 you can get it at HD or Lowes and be forced to ask all your stupid questions here and put your trust in our collective ignorance and intransigence because the 20 year old in a orange vest at the big store hasn't got even the slightest clue about chainsaws or wood cutting.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

Why those two? Price?


----------



## jrendfrey (Mar 1, 2012)

yes price dont really want to spend more than 400 and just wanted to know which brand is preferred i has a small stihl 16 bar just wayyy too small for what i need always starts runs good thinking about going bigger seen alot of people on this forum have the ms290 just looking for some feedback


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 1, 2012)

A new 290, if taken care of, will outlast you more than likely. Its by far stihls best selling saw of all time. Its not their biggest or best, but I'd bet its cut more firewood than all other stihl saws combined. 
$400 should get you a real clean and nice used ms361 if your willing to go the used route.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a Rancher that I got 'factory refurb' on E-Bay about 3 years ago.  They ran around $275 then & there were plenty to choose from.  Mine has run well for me.  If I were paying full price for new & had to choose between the 2 I'd go with the 290.  I get the distinct impression that the 290 is probably more reliable. Other than that I don't think you'd find much difference.


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 1, 2012)

is the ms361 the best saw or somehting? is 500 for one used to much?


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> is the ms361 the best saw or somehting? is 500 for one used to much?



One of them in the 60cc class. And yes, $500 is to much for a used one imo


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 1, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> is the ms361 the best saw or somehting? is 500 for one used to much?



Just before they were replaced by the 362, a new 361 was selling for $609 w/20" bar.  If I needed a good 60cc saw, I'd pay $500 for a "like new" model. (Emphasis on "like new.")


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> is the ms361 the best saw or somehting?



Yes



And they cure cancer.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd stay away from the Husky, esp. the Lowes line.  Husky XP's, now that's a different story.   If yer have your mind set on a brand new saw in that 400 buck price range, go with a Stihl MS290, bought from a Stihl dealer.  You'll be better of on the tech advise alone.  Watch craigslist because I see the 038's, 361's, and 390's on there all the time and they usually can be had in very good used condition for under 300 bucks in our area.  And they are a lot more saw than an MS290.  Make sure you check the used saws over really good before shelling out 300 or more dollars on it........


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 2, 2012)

is the 361 better then the 362?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> is the 361 better then the 362?


I doubt it, but I did hear a recall on some of the saws wasn't sure if it was the 361 or 362.  Pretty sure they are basically the same saw, more-or-less.  I personally run all older Stihls, meaning all of my saws are magnesium cased.  Yes they are old, yes they are heavier, yes they are lower-revving.....but they have never ever let me down and they sound sooo good.......love the ol' torquey saws!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 2, 2012)

While they're in the same displacement class (60cc), the 362 has the new, more environmentally friendly strato-charged engine.  It's a tad heavier than the 361, but it's more fuel efficient and has more low end grunt.

??? Magnesium?  I think both saws, as well as all Stihl pro saws, have a magnesium crankcase.

The only recall of which I'm aware on the 361/362 is for the C-Q models (special chain brake).  
There is a recent recall on the 391: http://www.stihlusa.com/recalls/recall-MS391-powerhead/

In the 60cc class, either one will be a great performer.  The 361 is still leaps and bounds above a Stihl 290 or Husqvarna 455.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> ??? Magnesium?  I think both saws, as well as all Stihl pro saws, have a magnesium crankcase.



They may have a mag crankcase but the rest of the saw is mostly plastic.......I'll stick to the old skool saws where almost the ENTIRE saw is magnesium..... ;-)


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

I've never been real impressed with the 455 Rancher.  I will admit I have not run the newest version of it.  When it came out I was dissapointed that the replacement for the 55 Rancher had fallen off the diet wagon as it was much bulkier and heavier than the 55 and offered only minor increases in power.  The 455 certainly is not a poor choice in saws, just not that exciting I guess.  :smirk:


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 2, 2012)

i got a bead on a used ms361 but the guy wont budge off $550 firm he says. i offered  400 and he said hes FIRM.

"Excellent Condition Stihl MS361 25" Chain Saw with skip chain.

Includes Everything (Case, accessories, spare parts)"

ad


----------



## nyyfan (Mar 2, 2012)

For what it's worth, when I was shopping saws my local husqvarna dealer said that the new 460 (which I think is only 50 or so bucks more than the 455) is a much better cutting saw than the 455.  I haven't run either saw but that is just what they were saying.  Hell they might have just wanted to push the more expensive saw, but who knows.  Does anyone have any experience with the 460?


----------



## thinkxingu (Mar 2, 2012)

$550 is high, unless it comes with a bunch of good stuff to make up for it.  Well, good stuff you need.  Used chains, beat up bars, etc. would be no use to me, since I wouldn't know how they were used.  Unless you need it now, I'd wait it out.  Or give him your number and tell him to call when he comes to his senses (nicely!).  That's not too far off from a new 362.

S


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> is the 361 better then the 362?



Yes


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> greythorn3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the same way that a 60's Mopar Hemi is "Better" than the current 5.7L Hemi.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 2, 2012)

Huskys also have dealers, You don't have to buy one from a box store. I like both brands. I also cut around 10 cord a year
and I have a 455 rancher. I've hade the saw for 5 or 6 years and the only issue I've had is a couple of bolts vibrated loose.
I really wish I had a more powerfull saw. I think the 455 would be great for the guy who burns 3 or 4 cord a year but for 10 cord it's just to slow. It gets the job done but it could be done much faster and easier with a larger saw.
My 2 cents J.T.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> i got a bead on a used ms361 but the guy wont budge off $550 firm he says. i offered  400 and he said hes FIRM.
> 
> "Excellent Condition Stihl MS361 25" Chain Saw with skip chain.
> 
> ...



That's an ebay price...... he might get that there, but he'll have to pay fees and ship


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> i got a bead on a used ms361 but the guy wont budge off $550 firm he says.



Walk away.  Your just a whisker under new (MS362).  Keep looking, there are a bunch of good saws out there on the used market.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> greythorn3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1.  Walk away greythorn......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> i got a bead on a used ms361 but the guy wont budge off $550 firm he says. i offered  400 and he said hes FIRM.
> 
> "Excellent Condition Stihl MS361 25" Chain Saw with skip chain.
> 
> ...



Depends on the spare parts for sure. 25inch es bar 50.00 bucks case 40.00 what eles he got?


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> greythorn3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay, it would have to come with 4 bars, 8 new chains and an electric chain sharpener for me to take that. :lol:   Its just too close to new price to not go new, in my opinion.  Dealer support may also improve if it was purchased local.  To me, I am looking to get 20 years out of my 361 - a hunnert bucks is NOT the deal breaker.  At $300, I would be sniffing hard.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got 525.00 for mine 20 inch bar and case......Really helps on the resale side to have a pro stihl. It will never go that cheap!  ;-)


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

'round here $300 MS361's are pretty whupped.


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

Not $300, but....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-MS-36...591053974?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item5648f2b896

And this one looks new:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS361...832562779?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2a1a75ee5b

Buy it now at $400 - but it looks to have some miles.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS361...007895354?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3a713c873a


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Not $300, but....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-MS-36...591053974?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item5648f2b896
> 
> ...



Thats why I ask the question? oh your not paying taxes either..... :cheese: Thats not as nice as that one.


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

I am just glad that I have a saw that is worth darn near what I paid for it new. :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> I am just glad that I have a saw that is worth darn near what I paid for it new. :lol:



Thats why I am not affraid to buy any stihl pro saw. I made money on my 361 and used it soild for a year. If I am not sure I will keep one, then I just keep it very clean and always use the case. In the 880 I had to use a blanket. lol


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my next life, I want to come back as one of your chainsaws.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your luck it would be my 460 road hard and put away wet....But it would take a bullet for me to every get rid of it.


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Your luck it would be my 460 road hard and put away wet....



That explains my current life.


----------



## basod (Mar 2, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> jrendfrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redd, I'm envisioning every idiot in these stores that come up and ask if they can help you find something.
I like to play the game with them and then show them where the stuff is actually at.

HD when they started out actually hired PT contractors who were inbetween/out of work.  Made for a great business model, of course they eventually figured out paying 15$/hr vs minimum wage idiots was more cost effective


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be worse Jags, you could've been tied up behind the woodshed for years like my 034 was... lol


----------



## mecreature (Mar 2, 2012)

jrendfrey said:
			
		

> well the title says it all i cut about 10 cords a year pretty good size trees 10-20" i am in the market for a new saw i have used the rancher quite a bit my father in law has two. which would you guys recommend the 455 rancher or the stihl ms 290? any input is always greatly appreciated.



Get the 290. take care of it, good sharp chain. It is up to the task. 


They talk about these pro saws getting their money back but a good looking 290 will get you a few bucks back too.
In a couple year put something with it and get another, or  upgrade a bit.

Or take it to the drag strip.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> jrendfrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



290 is one of few mid-level saws with a ton of aftermarket support.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NWP also makes an aftermarket 039/390 top end now too!


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 2, 2012)

well i guess since you all say its not worth 550$ i will hold off for a better deal. 


any idea how much a 362 new is?


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> well i guess since you all say its not worth 550$ i will hold off for a better deal.
> 
> 
> any idea how much a 362 new is?



$709 with a 20" bar


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> greythorn3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea there a little out of touch......Now your not paying taxs on that 550.00 either....lol


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 2, 2012)

no tax here, anyhow maybe i will look into a new 362 if i cant find something by spring early summer. i wanna cut 10 or so cords, and my poulan a and craftsman and homelite and other poulan are about wore out.


----------



## spadafore (Mar 3, 2012)

Nyyfan I have a 460 bought it because it was bigger than the 455.  I run a 20 inch bar with a Carlton pro chain on it.  I love the saw.   I bought it from tsc online and have it serviced at my local dealer.   You will not be disappointed.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 3, 2012)

Give me a worn out, beat up Stihl over a Husky any day!!


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 3, 2012)

greg13 said:
			
		

> Give me a worn out, beat up Stihl over a Husky any day!!



Do you have any Huskys? I might be interested in swapping


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 3, 2012)

boy them things must be expensive new used heres one for sale husqvarna 372xp - $750!

found a 460 says its new with 8 tanks of fuel run thru and a crack in the pistol grip, wow another expensive saw! Stihl 460 chainsaw - $750

is this saw anygood? 09 Stihl pro 066  he wants 800$ barley used 32" bar

are these good HUSQVARNA CHAIN SAW #51 - $225


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 3, 2012)

who makes the makita saw? theres a 90cc one for sale "90cc chain saw with a 24in bar."  Makita DCS9010

looks like a powerful one.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 3, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> who makes the makita saw? theres a 90cc one for sale "90cc chain saw with a 24in bar."  Makita DCS9010
> 
> looks like a powerful one.



I believe that's a dolmar. Check home depot for those....they sell their rental dolkitas for a decent price if you can find one


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 3, 2012)

greg13 said:
			
		

> Give me a worn out, beat up Stihl over a Husky any day!!



Ok you shouldn't have any trouble finding one!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nyyfan (Mar 3, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> who makes the makita saw? theres a 90cc one for sale "90cc chain saw with a 24in bar."  Makita DCS9010
> 
> looks like a powerful one.



Makita and Dolmar are the same company.  Look around in your area and see if there is a Dolmar dealer near by.  They are suppose to be great saws and before I bought my Husky, I almost bought a dolmar.  The 5105 and the older 4100 were the saws I was looking for and they offer a lot of options that are in pro saws.  If you have a dealer near by you might be able to pick up a 4100 if they still have any pretty close to your price point (but do your homework).  Also, if you are looking at huskys, have you also looked at jonesered?  Same company as husky and sometimes the prices are a little bit lower, but you would have to price it out if theres a dealer near you.


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 3, 2012)

2172 Jonsered used for 425$ with 24" bar and 28" bar  says it runs like brand new. what you guys think they any good?


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 4, 2012)

the guy brought the jonsered over and cut down a tree on my property with it, i also cut a stump with it, wow it cut real nice and fast, had a 28" bar on it, man its a powerhouse compared to what im used to, the pullstart cover was cracked around the screw holes  (plastic) he had washers under the screws to hold it on, i cant believe such a powerful saw would be made of plastic, hes firm on 425$ i told him i would think about it, because i think i would rather hold out for a stihl, he said hes selling it to get a stihl, and hes cut 30 cords with the saw in the last 2 months, but he dont have time to stop and put th plastic back on all the time so he wants a metal stihl.

i think i would rather just buy a 362 or that 361 for 550 then pay 425 for this jonsered, seems junky but powerful and cuts fast.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 4, 2012)

That sounds about right for a 372.  The average firewooder who had never used a 70cc saw really has his eyes opened when using something in that power class.  Truly a different beast.


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 4, 2012)

well going to look at a 044 with  28" bar for 400$ might get it! is it worth  dang?


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 4, 2012)

well i got the 044 man its huge! hope it doesnt tire me out.


----------



## nyyfan (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice a 044.  Heard that's a great saw, enjoy and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Dyno625 (Mar 4, 2012)

The 290 stihl is a great saw. I have had one since 2004 and never had an issue.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 4, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> greg13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have to work on them when I was at the Tree company. We had both Stihls & huskys. Stihl out ran & out cut the husky every time. We still had some old 020s, 031s & 041s  running when I left


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 4, 2012)

jrendfrey said:
			
		

> yes price dont really want to spend more than 400 and just wanted to know which brand is preferred i has a small stihl 16 bar just wayyy too small for what i need always starts runs good thinking about going bigger seen alot of people on this forum have the ms290 just looking for some feedback



They sell al Stihls this way, at least that was what i was told 8 or so years ago when i bought my ms390? Maybe it was a marketing ploy to get more money out of me? They were to sell me my 390 with a 16" bar!! That thing would have been turning like crazy with a 16" chain!  I think it was either $10 or $20 for every 2" of bar length you went up, i went to a 20" bar.  I now want a 24" bar to cut things while not bending over, as im 6"2 and dont like to lean over to cut stuff at my ankles!


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 4, 2012)

044 is a beast and has a huge aftermarket support!


----------



## Normande (Mar 4, 2012)

jrendfrey said:
			
		

> well the title says it all i cut about 10 cords a year pretty good size trees 10-20" i am in the market for a new saw i have used the rancher quite a bit my father in law has two. which would you guys recommend the 455 rancher or the stihl ms 290? any input is always greatly appreciated.


?any reason those two saws I have a newer Echo 530, did lots of research before buying, and it will smoke A rancher 455 in the woods and it's only about $50 more than a new rancher, and it has a better warranty.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

Normande said:
			
		

> jrendfrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Have you run these side by side ? I see the 530 eco has a smaller motor. I don't see how a saw with a smaller motor is going to smoke a saw with a larger one.


----------



## Normande (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodmaster, yes to side by side, the 530 is only not made any longer , but would be the 550 in size so it's the same match as a 455 rancher, the biggest difference is the chain pitch echo for sum reason puts a .325 chain on the 530 but allows the dealer to gear it up to 3/8th pitch the same as the rancher it the only saw echo allows this on, support being the same I'd buy the echo agian great saw no problem with the others, although my child hood memorie of stilh's are not good, my dad's old Mac 10/10 cut more wood aday than my uncles Stilh, I think he just got a Lemmon it's still runs after being in the shop a lot.


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got a new 455 Rancher over the weekend.  I know it isn't a pro saw, but I dont need it to be.  I need it to be exactly what it is, a reliable workhorse.  The 55 Rancher is replacing an approximately 20 year old Husky 50 special that I got used as a hand-me-down, it was a great saw also, but its almost as old as I am and was showing its age.  For what its worth I picked the 55 Rancher up for $326 brand new from Sears on Saturday. I love Stihl also and I have a serviceing dealer for both but the MS290 at my local dealer with a 20" bar would've cost me $100 more with half the warranty.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 5, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> jrendfrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My local Stihl guy will put any length bar you want within (manufacturers specification) for no extra charge.


----------

